# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Embalse de Valldemaría

## sergi1907

En Tordera, Barcelona, se encuentra este pequeño embalse del que no he encontrado nada en internet.

Para acceder a el hay que ir por la N-II dirección Girona y justo al entrar en ésta provincia a la derecha hay un camino de tierra que lleva a una finca particular. Al ver que numerosos ciclistas ignoraban el cartel decidí seguirlos y visitar el embalse.

Este es el camino, unos cientos de metros de pronunciada bajada


Al fondo ya se empieza a ver el embalse




La pequeña presa






Aguas abajo


Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

El estado de la presa deja bastante que desear, parece que hace años que no tiene ningún tipo de mantenimiento




















Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Como se puede apreciar, el color del agua no invita al baño






Un saludo :Smile:

----------

